# Happy Thanksgiving !



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Billie is beautiful!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Macca said:


> Billie is beautiful!


thank youu 😊


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Billie is a good looking boy, great picture. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great picture of your handsome boy! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Billie!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a sweetie! Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------

